
The “GDPR consent” email I’d like to receive - DanBC
https://informationrightsandwrongs.com/2018/04/14/the-gdpr-consent-email-id-like-to-receive/
======
DanBC
There's a lot of nonsense on HN about GDPR. I thought this, written by someone
who knows what they're talking about, might be useful. Particularly the links
to the Honda case, and to the ICO website.

